# New sights for a Browning BDM



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I really like the Browning BDM I bought about a year ago.










The only thing I do not like about it are the sights.

The white is fading and they are tiny for my old eyes. :anim_lol:

Does anyone know of any after market sights that will fit a BDM?

Thanks for any help.

:smt1099


----------



## cjd_43 (Mar 3, 2012)

i also love my BDM but have the same concerns with the sights. Plain and simple, they suck! I have been looking for months for a quality, updated sight set with no luck. if you find something i am missing, let me know


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I wish I had some good news for you.

I have not found anything yet.

I'm not actively looking any more .. but I post if I find some.

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Don* and *cjd*;
How 'bout using some very red nail enamel?
That'll make the front sight really _pop_.

Give the well-cleaned and degreased sight an undercoat of bright white nail polish and, when it's thoroughly dry put two coats of bright red over it.
If you put the nail enamel only on the surface you see when looking through the rear notch, it won't rub off from holster wear. It becomes pretty permanent.

The counter girls at our local drug store have lots of fun when I buy replacement bottles. They always ask whether I have clothes to match the red enamel.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Steve M1911A1

You crack me up.

But good advice as usual.

I'll give that a try if I can't find any different sights.

The BDM sights are tiny - I mean tiny.

So I'm hoping to find a larger front sight for these old eyes. :anim_lol:

But it wont hurt to try your good suggestion.

:smt1099


----------



## Exon (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi guys what can you say regarding BDM's Firing pin? is it a floating pin? or not? because I like dry firing and I'm concern that I might break the pin. If BDM is a floating pin, then it is safe to dry fire.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know.

But I always use a snap cap when dry firing.

Then it doesn't make ant difference.

:smt1099


----------

